# Converting a BA Furioso with Frag Cannon and Magna Grapple



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

First, I will start with a question. Does anyone know of a new dreanought kit with these weapons included?

Even if such a thing were to exist, it's likely not to come out for the next 3 centuries, or perhaps not even untill they are almost due to bring out the next BA codex.

So...

The logical choice would be to convert this awesome set of weaponry. I have had a few ideas floating around for the frag cannon, but have a total mind block when it comes to the magna grapple. I don't really know what the positioning of the weapon is supposed to be - not that it really matters, as long as it doesn't take up an arm slot! (the codex doesn't seem to indicate that it does).

My idea for the frag cannon is quite simply to leave off the ranged weapon arm from a dreadnought, to take a thunderfire cannon, and simply turn it sideways and stick it onto the side of the dreadnought. It might look ok (feel free to openly disagree!), as the gun is short, fat, and stubby (as I imagine a frag cannon to be). However, the dread would end up being hideously heavy on one side.

As for the magna grapple...

Any thoughts?

Anyone else had any ideas for a frag cannon conversion?


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

To me the magna grapple looks like teh seismic hammer arm weapon, but just slightly modified. You could attach the fingers to the HK missile from an ironclad dreadnaught kit. Just a thought.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, with the new BA Codex and the upcoming armored expansion called Spearhead, I see a new furioso dread model coming our way shortly. 

For the grapple, I would envision an underarm mounted spear gun/harpoon looking device. (Like how the flamer or storm bolter is fitted to existing models.) Barbed tip on a long shaft fired from a gun tube all while connected by a spool of cable to a winch. Might not be too hard to model using existing spears or spikey bits and some other bits.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> My idea for the frag cannon is quite simply to leave off the ranged weapon arm from a dreadnought, to take a thunderfire cannon, and simply turn it sideways and stick it onto the side of the dreadnought. It might look ok (feel free to openly disagree!), as the gun is short, fat, and stubby (as I imagine a frag cannon to be). However, the dread would end up being hideously heavy on one side.


Except for the fact that the mounting for the TFC is the same as for ALL SM tank turrets (and the defiler, coincidentally).

Or, about the same size as a dread torso. Now, I know 40k is all about ridiculous sized guns on hydrocephalic troopers with oven mitts for hands, but that is just taking the piss.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

chromedog said:


> Except for the fact that the mounting for the TFC is the same as for ALL SM tank turrets (and the defiler, coincidentally).
> 
> Or, about the same size as a dread torso. Now, I know 40k is all about ridiculous sized guns on hydrocephalic troopers with oven mitts for hands, but that is just taking the piss.


Yes, you are probably right. I havn't compared the parts for size.

My other thought was just to take the fat barrell part of the gun, and place it on the end of a power fist, instead of the "grip" part of the fist. Almost as though the fist is the gun itself...


----------

